# Gazidis: discorso alla squadra tradotto da Borini e Reina.



## admin (30 Aprile 2019)

Come riportato da Sky, nella giornata di oggi l'AD Gazidis ha fatto un discorso alla squadra che poi è stato tradotto da Reina e Borini. 

Gazidis ha chiesto di non mollare e di mettercela tutta per raggiungere l'obiettivo Europa. Almeno l'Europa League, se proprio non sarà Champions.


----------



## Petrecte (30 Aprile 2019)

Ma come almeno la EL... o Gesù...


----------



## admin (30 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, nella giornata di oggi l'AD Gazidis ha fatto un discorso alla squadra che poi è stato tradotto da Reina e Borini.
> 
> Gazidis ha chiesto di non mollare e di mettercela tutta per raggiungere l'obiettivo Europa. Almeno l'Europa League, se proprio non sarà Champions.



E' uno che pensa in grande. D'altronde, era il mitologico AD del grande Arsenal...

P.S. Non si può avere un AD che non parla l'italiano.


----------



## admin (30 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, nella giornata di oggi l'AD Gazidis ha fatto un discorso alla squadra che poi è stato tradotto da Reina e Borini.
> 
> Gazidis ha chiesto di non mollare e di mettercela tutta per raggiungere l'obiettivo Europa. Almeno l'Europa League, se proprio non sarà Champions.


.


----------



## Mr. Canà (30 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, nella giornata di oggi l'AD Gazidis ha fatto un discorso alla squadra che poi è stato tradotto da Reina e Borini.
> 
> Gazidis ha chiesto di non mollare e di mettercela tutta per raggiungere l'obiettivo Europa. Almeno l'Europa League, se proprio non sarà Champions.



Ma che siparietto è? A quattro giornate dalla fine e nella situazione in cui stiamo? I giocatori andavano messi al muro almeno due mesi fa, per fargli capire che se vogliono avere un futuro con questi colori devono dare i 100% e raggiungere l'obiettivo minimo.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (30 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, nella giornata di oggi l'AD Gazidis ha fatto un discorso alla squadra che poi è stato tradotto da Reina e Borini.
> 
> Gazidis ha chiesto di non mollare e di mettercela tutta per raggiungere l'obiettivo Europa.* Almeno l'Europa League*, se proprio non sarà Champions.



Come si fa a dire certe cose ? Almeno l'europa league quando con 4 vittorie quasi sicuramente vai in cl , questa dirigenza e' allo stesso livello di gattuso.
Andassero via TUTTI .


----------



## andreima (30 Aprile 2019)

Tanto appenderli al muro non serve perché non è più come 15 30 anni fa che c.erano valori ..come il rispetto e la umiltà..ora Gazidis e stato Realista non opprimendoli psicologicamente .e una scelta la sua obbligata sapendo gli individui che ha davanti.Gattuso ha tutte le colpe ma loro non hanno fatto niente per dire ..ok abbiamo dei difetti ..bene pareggiamoli con grinta e attenzione..


----------



## willcoyote85 (30 Aprile 2019)

ma io dico è qui da più di 6 mesi e becca 4 annui, gli sa tanta briga imparare l'italiano a sta testa pelata?


----------



## pazzomania (30 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, nella giornata di oggi l'AD Gazidis ha fatto un discorso alla squadra che poi è stato tradotto da Reina e Borini.
> 
> Gazidis ha chiesto di non mollare e di mettercela tutta per raggiungere l'obiettivo Europa. Almeno l'Europa League, se proprio non sarà Champions.



L' avevo scritto prima che arrivasse che non mi garbava molto un AD straniero; tanto di miracoli non ne fa nessuno, e uno che non ha idea di come funzioni in Italia e che nemmeno può comunicare direttamente per la lingua non lo trovavo adatto per una squadra che deve letteralmente "farsi" da zero.

Perfino [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] era d' accordo con me quella volta, infatti piovve quel giorno 

Comunque vedremo, come in ogni ambito diamo tempo...e poi trarrò le conclusioni.


----------



## Ecthelion (30 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, nella giornata di oggi l'AD Gazidis ha fatto un discorso alla squadra che poi è stato tradotto da Reina e Borini.
> 
> Gazidis ha chiesto di non mollare e di mettercela tutta per raggiungere l'obiettivo Europa. Almeno l'Europa League, se proprio non sarà Champions.



Ragazzi, siamo alla frutta che di più frutta c'è solo una macedonia


----------



## Heaven (30 Aprile 2019)

A Dicembre si diceva che Gazidis sapesse già l’italiano. Poi proprio Borini? Mi sa un filo di presa per i fondelli


----------



## Aron (30 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, nella giornata di oggi l'AD Gazidis ha fatto un discorso alla squadra che poi è stato tradotto da Reina e Borini.
> 
> Gazidis ha chiesto di non mollare e di mettercela tutta per raggiungere l'obiettivo Europa. Almeno l'Europa League, se proprio non sarà Champions.




Tutto meraviglioso

1) Gazidis che fa il discorso alla squadra. Non mi stupirei se Kessie avesse detto all'orecchio di un suo compagno "Ma chi cacchio è questo qui?". E Kessie avrebbe ragione a non sapere chi sia.

2) la richiesta dell'Europa League, che da questo momento mi sento in dovere di chiamare la coppa degli sfigati

3) Reina e Borini traduttori


Perfino il livello di trash è identico agli ultimi anni di gestione ufficiale del Milan di Berlusconi.


----------



## pazzomania (30 Aprile 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Tutto meraviglioso
> 
> 1) Gazidis che fa il discorso alla squadra. Non mi stupirei se Kessie avesse detto all'orecchio di un suo compagno "Ma chi cacchio è questo qui?"


----------



## sunburn (30 Aprile 2019)

Avranno fatto la traduzione tipo Benigni nel film "La vita è bella".


----------



## Zenos (30 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, nella giornata di oggi l'AD Gazidis ha fatto un discorso alla squadra che poi è stato tradotto da Reina e Borini.
> 
> Gazidis ha chiesto di non mollare e di mettercela tutta per raggiungere l'obiettivo Europa. Almeno l'Europa League, se proprio non sarà Champions.



Gazidis: Signori sono qui per comunicarvi che la società è vicina a voi in questo difficile momento, Borini puoi tradurre quello che ho detto? 
Borini: La marijuana va en el primer cajòn. La coca y el hashish van en el segundo. La heroina en el de abajo. Siempre hay que separar las drogas!
Gazidis: Allora vi chiedo un ultimo sforzo l'Europa è fondamentale per il nostro futuro.
Borini: Nunca subes aya arriba. Esta lleno de los instrumentos de tortura sexuales del Mr Singer.
Gazidis: Ora co restano 4 finali,voglio che l'impegno sia massimo.
Borini: Si no hace un buen trabajo serà encerrada aquì, con las cucarachas, por dos semanas, sin agua y sin comida!
Gazidis: Ok Ragazzi?
Suso: Es una casa de locos, por dios!

Per i Goony del gruppo


----------



## luigi61 (30 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, nella giornata di oggi l'AD Gazidis ha fatto un discorso alla squadra che poi è stato tradotto da Reina e Borini.
> 
> Gazidis ha chiesto di non mollare e di mettercela tutta per raggiungere l'obiettivo Europa. Almeno l'Europa League, se proprio non sarà Champions.


----------



## Goro (30 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, nella giornata di oggi l'AD Gazidis ha fatto un discorso alla squadra che poi è stato tradotto da Reina e Borini.
> 
> Gazidis ha chiesto di non mollare e di mettercela tutta per raggiungere l'obiettivo Europa. Almeno l'Europa League, se proprio non sarà Champions.



Ma dai... tutto ciò è un inno alla mediocrità, come si fa a non pensare male


----------



## enigmistic02 (30 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, nella giornata di oggi l'AD Gazidis ha fatto un discorso alla squadra che poi è stato tradotto da Reina e Borini.
> 
> Gazidis ha chiesto di non mollare e di mettercela tutta per raggiungere l'obiettivo Europa. Almeno l'Europa League, se proprio non sarà Champions.



Sky riporta fantozzianamente un evento di Milanello che chissà come conosce e avanti con piagnistei e pare collettivamente folli  che spasso


----------



## SoloMVB (30 Aprile 2019)

Heaven ha scritto:


> A Dicembre si diceva che Gazidis sapesse già l’italiano. Poi proprio Borini? Mi sa un filo di presa per i fondelli



Hanno tradotto borini e Reina perché sono quelli che parlano l'inglese più fluente avendo giocato parecchio in premier,la cosa grave come hai detto tu é che il nostro ad non parli l'italiano visto che si sapeva da agosto che sarebbe stato ingaggiato.


----------



## davidelynch (30 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, nella giornata di oggi l'AD Gazidis ha fatto un discorso alla squadra che poi è stato tradotto da Reina e Borini.
> 
> Gazidis ha chiesto di non mollare e di mettercela tutta per raggiungere l'obiettivo Europa. Almeno l'Europa League, se proprio non sarà Champions.



La mediocrità.


----------



## luigi61 (30 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, nella giornata di oggi l'AD Gazidis ha fatto un discorso alla squadra che poi è stato tradotto da Reina e Borini.
> 
> Gazidis ha chiesto di non mollare e di mettercela tutta per raggiungere l'obiettivo Europa. Almeno l'Europa League, se proprio non sarà Champions.



Poi Gazidis ha pure aggiunto che se non fosse possibile nemmeno l'e.l è fondamentale non retrocedere


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (30 Aprile 2019)

A me pare un'idiozia onestamente, anche perché il discorso lo può fare tranquillamente Leonardo, non c'è certo bisogno di Borini traduttore....

Per non parlare di Maldini, se c'è bisogno di fare appello a certi valori mandi Maldini a parlare alla squadra


----------



## Igniorante (30 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, nella giornata di oggi l'AD Gazidis ha fatto un discorso alla squadra che poi è stato tradotto da Reina e Borini.
> 
> Gazidis ha chiesto di non mollare e di mettercela tutta per raggiungere l'obiettivo Europa. Almeno l'Europa League, se proprio non sarà Champions.



Quanti soldi buttati, per Dio.
L'inutilità fatta persona.


----------



## iceman. (30 Aprile 2019)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Poi Gazidis ha pure aggiunto che se non fosse possibile nemmeno l'e.l è fondamentale non retrocedere



Si, tanto anche dovessimo retrocedere si continuerebbe a parlare di fpf, credo che fino a quando non avremo uno stadio navigheremo nella mediocrità più totale.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (30 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, nella giornata di oggi l'AD Gazidis ha fatto un discorso alla squadra che poi è stato tradotto da Reina e Borini.
> 
> Gazidis ha chiesto di non mollare e di mettercela tutta per raggiungere l'obiettivo Europa. Almeno l'Europa League, se proprio non sarà Champions.


Sai dove devi mettertela l’Europa League? 
Una volta si cercava di riportare il Milan a vincere. Oggi l’obiettivo è arrivare quarti, SE VA BENE.


----------



## fra29 (30 Aprile 2019)

Ma perché non ha parlato Maldini?!


----------



## luigi61 (30 Aprile 2019)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Ma perché non ha parlato Maldini?!



Senno come li giustifica i 4 mln annui? Andando allo stadio a vedere le partite?


----------



## Blu71 (30 Aprile 2019)

Degno del miglior Galliani.


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, nella giornata di oggi l'AD Gazidis ha fatto un discorso alla squadra che poi è stato tradotto da Reina e Borini.
> 
> Gazidis ha chiesto di non mollare e di mettercela tutta per raggiungere l'obiettivo Europa. Almeno l'Europa League, se proprio non sarà Champions.



Eh dai magari i preliminari di EL


----------

